# No IELTS but CELPIP



## kuswara1` (Jul 12, 2015)

I have completed *CELPIP*, which is justlike IELTS, but it is specially for AMERICAN English and ascent.
Will CELPIP be valid in place of IELTS for immigration under 189 ?

please suggest .


kuswara1


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

kuswara1` said:


> I have completed *CELPIP*, which is justlike IELTS, but it is specially for AMERICAN English and ascent.
> Will CELPIP be valid in place of IELTS for immigration under 189 ?
> 
> please suggest .
> ...


No CELPIP is not accepted.
You can go through the link below from the official IMMI website to get an idea of the tests accepted.
How can I prove I have competent English?


----------

